

Reef project takes Google Street View underwater - evolution69
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-02-29/reef-project-takes-google-streetview-underwater/3861036
A new marine research project is aiming to create an underwater version of Google's street view, offering 360 degree views of parts of Australia's Great Barrier Reef.
======
wtvanhest
I hope a Florida school does this. I'd also put $20 in on a kickerstarter if
someone started it. It would be amazing and may bring awareness where we need
it.

